# Bully sticks smell like....



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Ugh. They seriously stink. Please do recommend a truly odorless one, I haven't found a real one yet.

And if this smell does not affect you, what is your secret?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah. And then the dog's fur and face smells like an outhouse.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What do you expect? Think about what they are, why they don't call them cow-sticks. Ick! Sorry, I don't give them out, well, I don't buy them. If someone gives them to me, yeah maybe they have have them outside. 

Hooves are about as bad though. Stink!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I buy the Red Barn bully sticks from Petco. They have a "extra large" (they might call it giant, don't remember) variety that are about 10-12" long and thicker than normal ones- about 3/4" thick. They have no oder at all. I sort through and buy the thickest ones. If they are 1/2" or thinner, I don't buy them. The thicker ones last much longer.

Red Barn Chew-A-Bulls Dog Treats at PETCO


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I just saw a recall on a certain brand (think they said it was sold at Target) for salmonella.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I bought some at Costco. I usually buy them at specialty stores and don't notice an odor...but these stink. They smell like what they are.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

We give them but only outdoors.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I didn't vote,because the smell isn't really comparable to anything that I know of. I give them regularly to my dogs here.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If they didn't stink then they wouldn't fit for dogs lol!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

The ones that smell have not had the fluids emptied from the urethra.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jag said:


> I just saw a recall on a certain brand (think they said it was sold at Target) for salmonella.


Here are the ones recalled: September 21, 2012 - Kasel Associated Industries of Denver, CO is voluntarily recalling its BOOTS & BARKLEY 6 COUNT 5 INCH AMERICAN BEEF BULLY STICKS product because it may be contaminated with _Salmonella_. 
Kasel Associated Industries Recalls Boots & Barkley American Beef Bully sticks Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The ones I buy don't smell at all. I don't even notice them while they're being chewed on.

Now I have smelled some of the pet store ones and those stink. I never buy those anymore though.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Paul, where do you get them?


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Oo wow I just gave my dog the bully stick from target I hope she doesn't get sick. What are the side effects?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jade_14 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never noticed a smell when I've bought any, though I've only given them to Casey a couple times. Maybe depends on where the store gets them and the store here is a private owned pet store so I have no idea what brand they are.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

jeliya said:


> And if this smell does not affect you, what is your secret?


They don't bother me! I suppose I just appreciate them for what they are (same goes for tripe!). I get the stinky ones - my dogs like those best


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So far the ones I've tried haven't smelled that bad. Denta chews however stink to high heaven.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

aron pet foods bully sticks are pretty odourless unless you stick the dog in a room to chew it. I just give them in the crate.. Order a bunch of extra large ones then use the electric saw. Now THAT stinks. Peee yyuuuuuuuu


----------



## Maverick27 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well this is an encouraging thread, I suppose the kong will be the chew toy for road trips...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

After raising dogs and kids for decades no smell offends me besides strong lady's perfumes in stores and on planes.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

they smell kinda like beef gone bad to me. revolting, but he loves them


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

The smell doesn't bother me. Of course I was also a STNA at a nursing home for 6 years and I have 3 kids, lol.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

I buy the odorless ones from bestbullysticks! To me there is no smell and I can have my dogs enjoy them inside. I agree the normal ones has a really really really nasty stinge to it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you aren't careful about getting truly odorless ones (odorLESS not the "low odor"), I was going to say they smell like "butt" so I went with "sewer"


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

They smell like bull peni.... oh wait.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

blehmannwa said:


> I bought some at Costco. I usually buy them at specialty stores and don't notice an odor...but these stink. They smell like what they are.


And...how do you know what that smells like? *ROFL* This thread cracks me up. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Taz's Mom (Mar 8, 2014)

They do really stink, but my dogs love them, and they keep them entertained for a long time, so if I want some quiet time I give them one. I can get passed smell for a few minutes of them being calm and quiet.


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

mala thank you so much for putting me on to bestbullsticks! I just ordered a bulk pack of 12 inch ones. it was $10 for one of those at petco and he went through it in 24 hrs


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LoveEcho said:


> They smell like bull peni.... oh wait.


LOL since I have an aversion to barnyard animals, I went with sewer. I can't even stand them dry on the counter at the petstore. 

Kong. It's reusable.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We call them smelly sticks in our house.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I give lexie a stick and tell her to go in the other room, I cant stand the smell. she always happily complies.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Costco used to have american made ones that did not smell. Then they stocked some from south america and they were the worst smelling ones ever!!


----------

